# Nowt so queer as Yorkshire folk



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

1. Bloke from Barnsley with piles asks chemist, "Nah then lad, does tha
sell arse cream?"
Chemist replies, "Aye, Magnum or Cornetto"

2. Police have just released details of a new drug craze that is
being
carried out in Yorkshire nightclubs.
Apparently, Yorkshire club goers have started injecting Ecstasy just
above their front teeth.
Police say the dangerous practice is called "E by gum"

3. A Yorkshireman takes his cat to the vet.
Yorkshireman: "Ayup, lad, I need to talk to thee about me cat."
Vet: "Is it a tom?"
Yorkshireman: "Nay, I've browt it we us."

4. A Yorkshireman's dog dies and as it was a favourite pet, he
decides
to have a gold statue made by a jeweller to remember the dog by.
Yorkshireman: "Can tha mek us a gold statue of yon dog?"
Jeweller: "Do you want it 18 carat?"
Yorkshireman "Nay, yer daft bugger, I want it chewin a bone!"


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

sat here feeling sorry for my self and these made me feel a lot better.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yorkshire folk queer?

Smarrerweeim? - eez noburra babbi 'cos eenose nowt abartit!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely dreadful jokes........... got any more like that? Really made me laugh and helped make a dull afternoon just a little bit better :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yorkshire folk are definitely queer

closely followed by lancashire folk

but then again

all worlds queer cept thou and me

and even thou's a bit queer :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

What do you call a female toad?

T'owd lass


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

aldra said:


> Yorkshire folk are definitely queer
> 
> closely followed by lancashire folk
> 
> ...


 I never thought of you like that, and you a lassie from Lancashire 8O :? 8O :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigbazza

definitely Queer

and loving it :lol: :lol: :lol:

not stupid though   

Aldra


----------

